# Dell inspiron 17R n7010 won't turn on



## MaryOR (Dec 25, 2011)

My 13 month old Dell inspiron 17R n7010 with i5 processor will not turn on. Cord shows power to laptop and indicator light on laptop flashes on once then goes out when plugged in to power supply cord. No hard drive noises, nothing... Worked great up until now


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Do you get any response from the CAPS,NUM, SCROLL LOCK LED's ?

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the battery and Power adapter
-Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power still removed)
-Insert just the battery and attempt to boot the laptop.
-Insert just the power adapter and attempt to boot the laptop.


----------



## MaryOR (Dec 25, 2011)

No response what so ever. Tried the battery and the power cord trick. Tried Fn and power button, still no luck. Did not go so far as to remove and reinsert the hard drive or the memory.

I was hoping to see if there was a trend with the Dells or if this seemed to be an isolated incident:sad:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What happened before the laptop wouldn't boot? Was it working fine and then one day just die?

I have the same computer, and bought mine about 13 months ago as well. If your computer came with the 1 year warranty (like mine) it most likly just expired. See if you can call Dell and have them fix it since its only a few weeks out of warranty.


----------



## MaryOR (Dec 25, 2011)

It worked fine until that day. I loved the lap top up until now. It was not dropped or damaged in any way either. Dell told me that I can "extend" the warrenty for another $249.00. But I only paid just over $650.00 for it


----------



## DellUser101 (May 3, 2012)

Hello MaryOR, I have the same problem as you have, how did you resolve this issue, I hope you have by now Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi DellUser101 and Welcome to TSF!

This thread is from 2011. For new problems of your own, please make a new thread for your self.

Here is how to do so: Posting Help


----------



## DellUser101 (May 3, 2012)

Hi Masterchiefxx17

Thanks I will.


----------

